# Can i run my speaker and hdmi through pvc



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys, i'm new here. I have learned a lot from you guys as i have started to build my own home theater. Well, I am at the stage wire I need to run Speaker wire and rca cable, hdmi etc... My questions is this: I plan to put some 1 1/2 conduit for these wires, cables etc... Can they all be in the same PVC pipe. They will definitely fit because its pretty wide. Will I degrade the quality by running these together in the same pipe.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

while it would be better to separate them, you should be fine. It really depends on the length of the run. HDMI can get funny at longer lengths, especially when it picks up some noise.

Do you have any way to test it before drywall goes up (or it's too late)? Run them both and just set up the bare bones system. DVD, TV, Receiver, Speakers. If the HDMI syncs up with the speakers cranking out some noise, you should be fine.

Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just be sure not to run any kind of power cable in with them or even parallel with them within a foot.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Depending on the length of the cable run, it might be better to look into an HDMI to Cat5 conversion. Also, if you're using PVC, be sure to install access points at all 90s, especially if you're pulling pre-terminated cabling.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## flash (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, unfortunately it is a long run aprox 35 ft. I don't even know if there is an hdmi that long. It probably will degrade the image at that long of a run. I really won't have any 90 degree angles only one 45 degree. I decided to run my speaker cable and sub rca in the same blue tube conduit,(is that ok)? I won' be running any audio wire (cable) with the hdmi cable. I actually won't even be running the hdmi cable yet. That is for future use in case i ever decide to install a tv on that side of the room. All of my audio and projector equipment will be on a shelf on the opposite wall. Just future proofing in case i ever do install that tv, so i can run hdmi from blue ray to tv.


----------

